# Flower's story



## maherwoman (May 12, 2006)

So, since Flower's story keeps changing andthings keep happening with him/her (I'm getting a feeling that Floweris a boy), I thought I would start a little blog about how things aregoing with him! 

Now, don't get too excited, guys...I don't have pictures yet...but theywill be on here AS SOON AS they're developed! 

So, first what I'll do is post the links to my other threads about him,for those of you that haven't read the sweetie's story. 

Thread #1 (the day we rescued him):
http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=13337&amp;forum_id=1

Thread #2 (an update):
http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=13357&amp;forum_id=1

Thread #3 (skittish post):
http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=13391&amp;forum_id=1

So, more updates:

- I showed Flower to Maisie the other day (Maisie in her cage, andFlower in his carrier...about an inch between the bars). Theyboth got so excited! It was adorable seeing Maisie so excitedagain. I think it was for both of them the excitement ofseeing another bun. Maisie wasn't acting agressive...justplain excited.  I'm starting to consider havingFlower's new cage on the floor near Maisie's (obviously with enoughroom so there aren't problems with them fighting, or anything...and ifI see Maisie's just getting too agressive for it, I'll put Flower'scage on top of Maisie's instead like I originally planned). 

- I didn't have the time today to let Flower out, but I think I'll keepit to just every other day, given how scary it was for him yesterday.

- I can see Flower is gaining just a _bit_ of weight...it's thatgrowing bunny thing. Leave the house, come back a couplehours later, and you swear your bun's an inch longer. Lol...

- He's doing just fine thus far eating the pellet food. Ionly give him about a tablespoon and a half daily, and will increase itin a few days if things continue going well.

- As far as general skittishness, I keep a fan on so every little sounddoesn't sound so big to him anymore. I started noticing himjumping back from the front of his carrier when I would type, so Ithought some white noise would help...and it certainly has.Poor dear...I hope he relaxes more soon!

That's about it for now! I'll be sure to continue Flower's story as it develops!

I will start a different blog for Maisie soon...including pictures!


----------



## maherwoman (May 12, 2006)

Tomorrow's cage building day! YAY!!

Oh, something I forgot to mention...later on in the day after lettinghim out, he was doing binkies in his temp carrier/cage!!First time I've seen him do any...and it was SO PRECIOUS!!!

Here's picture of the carrier he's in, to give you an idea of hissize...in relation to Maisie being in the picture with it. Hecan lay length-wise against the back part of the carrier without havingto scrunch up, and was able to freely do those binkies. MyFlower's so TINY! 

This is Maisie at about nine weeks of age, and the carrier isn'tTOTALLY in the picture, but I think you can get the idea of it's sizepretty well...it's 19"L x 12.56"W x 10"H, according to their site.


----------



## Charliesangel888 (May 13, 2006)

So when can we see pictures?!?!?! :colors:


----------



## maherwoman (May 14, 2006)

*Well, we're building Flower's cage today, andI thought we'd snap some when it's finished, so we can include it inthe myriad of pictures. 

We'll also be sure to include more of his sister, Maisie! 

Flower's gonna have such a fun day exploring his new cage!! :bunnydance:

Charliesangel888 wrote: *


> So when can we see pictures?!?!?! :colors:


----------



## Spring (May 14, 2006)

Yay! I hhope the cage building goes good! Goodidea having the two bunnies near each other. If all goes well, they cangive each other company and Flower might find a comfort with anotherbunny . Just keep a close eye on them for any problems. Is Flowergetting alfalfa hay? This really helps to gain wait with the caloriesand protien .

It's killing me waiting for the pictures of Flower! I WANT THEM NOW! 

:tantrum:


----------



## maherwoman (May 14, 2006)

Oh yes...Flower eats a ton of both Timothy andalfalfa hay everyday. He has a little bit that he's strewnthroughout the floor, but not much compared to how much he eatseveryday. He literally goes through about 3.5 handfulsdaily! (And I give him another couple handfuls before I go tobed!) He's already getting some meat on his bones, which isso nice to feel when I pet him! He's also now on unlimitedalfalfa pellets, and I've been giving him a few sprigs of parsley andromaine lettuce every night. Believe me, the little guy'sgetting plenty of what he needs. 

I can't wait for the pictures, either, BELIEVE ME!!  I'm so excited!

Ok, gotta get back to building the cage now!


----------



## Spring (May 15, 2006)

How is the cage coming along? 

When I got Pebbles she was quit small and thin, but my cousin said it'snormal with the large litters (including her, there were 7) but inabout a week of being the only rabbit and lots of hay she has quite thechubs on her . I know! Pebbles goes through like 3x the amount Pepsieats in a few hours! It's insane!

I bet he thinks he's just in heaven with all the attention frommommyand yummy food . What a darling! I can alraedy picturehe's as cute as a button with otu a picture .


----------



## maherwoman (May 15, 2006)

Lol...yes, he's very sweet and VERYcute. We really think Flower's a boy because he challengedour boy kitty, Hobbes, a bit tonight...and Maisie has been just excitedas all get-go to have him here. He didn't lunge at Hobbes,just was running around to get him interested and I don't know how toexplain it, other than the fact that Flower challenged him but in a funway. It was really cute seeing this little bunny that wasabout a tenth of our Hobbes' size thinking he was toughstuff. 

Well, we're finally finished with Flower's cage, and he's just binkyingaround and running in circles like CRAZY!! He's so excited,he hasn't stopped much to eat! 

We did some things to Maisie's cage too, like we put a better floor init, and put mesh around her and Flower's cages. Now thekitties can't put their paws in and bother them!YAY! 

I'll write more about it tomorrow...I'm pretty sleepy and just wantedto respond a bit to things people have replied with. Ipromise to take pictures tomorrow and get them developed on a CD withinthe week.


----------



## TrixieRabbit (May 15, 2006)

Did you use peg board on the floors? I am DYIN to see pics! :colors::colors::colors:


----------



## maherwoman (May 15, 2006)

*Yes, I used it on all the floors, and it'sGREAT!! We put it rough-side-up and bare (without rugs overit) on the second and third levels in the cage, and on the bottom floorI put linoleum tiles on top of the pegboard, and put rugs on top ofthat, so it would be easy to sweep out future messes. 

We did this for Maisie's cage yesterday, too. Boy, she neededit!! I think we literally cleaned out about a half of abale's worth of hay from the bottom of Maisie's cage!! It wasall clean (not peed on), just messy as heck!! It looked likeshe was using it to build a nest, or something along those lines...itwas cute, but I just couldn't allow it to continue building.It took a LONG time to get it all out! 

She seems to be relieved to have it gone, too. SILLY WABBIT!! :bunnydance:

As far as Flower's cage...it turned out GREAT...and he's sohappy!! He's been binkying around off and on allday! He's even been hopping sideways in glee! It'sso cute to see the little guy bouncing around!

Maisie's having so much fun watching him, too. We finallydecided just to put both cages on the floor (they have over a footin-between), and they LOVE seeing each other. It's adorablehow excited they are with each other!  I can'twait to let Maisie out (or Flower) and see how they react with eachother through the bars.  I'll post theresults!  

My happy bunnies...:bunnydance::bunnydance:

TrixieRabbit wrote: *


> Did you use peg boardon the floors? I am DYIN to see pics!:colors::colors::colors:


----------



## TrixieRabbit (May 15, 2006)

*maherwoman wrote:*


> *Yes, I used it on all the floors, and it'sGREAT!! We put it rough-side-up and bare (without rugs overit) on the second and third levels in the cage, and on the bottom floorI put linoleum tiles on top of the pegboard, and put rugs on top ofthat, so it would be easy to sweep out future messes.
> 
> We did this for Maisie's cage yesterday, too. Boy, she neededit!! I think we literally cleaned out about a half of abale's worth of hay from the bottom of Maisie's cage!! It wasall clean (not peed on), just messy as heck!! It looked likeshe was using it to build a nest, or something along those lines...itwas cute, but I just couldn't allow it to continue building.It took a LONG time to get it all out!
> 
> ...


AWWWWWWWWWWWW! I am so glad itworked out good! It seems Flower is really "blossoming" in his newhome. I don't know how you handle all the cuteness! Sometimes Trix isjust too cute for me to bear and it's so hard not to pick her up andcuddle her like a little teddy bear (imagine the INDIGNITY!) lolol
Can't wait to see those pics!


----------



## maherwoman (May 15, 2006)

*I know what you mean...add the two kitties wehave to the picture, and I just die from all the cutenesssometimes. Not to mention now our girl kitty, Sunny, is a bitjealous of Maisie, and Maisie is a bit jealous of Flower. Soif I go over and pet Flower, Maisie gets all "PET ME!! PET ME!!"excited, so I'll go over and pet Maisie, and within MOMENTS, Sunnycomes over acting the same way!! So I end the whole thingpetting Sunny. Hobbes (our other kitty, a boy) doesn't care awhit, really. He's a total lap cat, so when I'm sitting, he'ssitting on me. He knows he gets enough attention. 

TrixieRabbit wrote: *


> AWWWWWWWWWWWW! I am soglad it worked out good! It seems Flower is really "blossoming" in hisnew home. I don't know how you handle all the cuteness! Sometimes Trixis just too cute for me to bear and it's so hard not to pick her up andcuddle her like a little teddy bear (imagine the INDIGNITY!) lolol
> Can't wait to see those pics!


----------



## maherwoman (May 16, 2006)

Something new...

I decided to try to pick up little Flower today. I hadn't hadthe courage to try until now because I was afraid to hurt his littlehind legs. I figured, though, since Maisie really loved itwhen she was younger, and it always helped her to relax and she alwaysseemed to feel more secure afterward, it might help him adjust tohaving me as his mama now. 

Little Flower was so relaxed and just LOVED it. It lookedlike he was almost asleep, at one point! I stood there,rocking slowly back and forth on my feet (natural inclination sincehaving a baby six years ago...my daughter would love it if I couldstill hold her that way...lol), basically cooing to him the wholetime. Sweet Flower is such a joy...and when I put him backinto his cage, he hopped around for just a second, and laid down andknocked out for just a few minutes.  

I love my sweet little man...he's just wonderful. It was sowonderful to see him so relaxed and content. I loved lookingdown and seeing his sweet little face. It's been a whilesince Maisie let me pick her up, so it was so nice to hold a bunagain. 

The funny part of it all...right in the middle of holding him andpetting him, Maisie thumped really loud, just once, and I knew it wasbecause she was jealous. Lol...sweet Maisie...like she has toworry about my giving her love! 

Oh man, he's so FLUFFY...I'm gonna have to post something in therabbitry section of the forums asking what breeds are this fluffy whenthey're his age. I'm interested to know what to possiblyexpect him to look like. 

Anyway, what a beautiful development...and how wonderful to hold mylittle baby. It's so nice to feel more and more meat developon his little bony self. 

I love my babies SO MUCH!! :bunnydance:


----------



## Snuggys Mom (May 16, 2006)

Aw, how sweet!

I know that must have just melted your heart! What a love!

Laura


----------



## maherwoman (May 16, 2006)

*It sure did...and he's so SOFT!! You can barely feel him when you pet him!! 

I sure love my babies...they're so wonderful!!

Laura wrote: *


> Aw, how sweet!
> 
> I know that must have just melted your heart! What a love!
> 
> Laura


----------



## maherwoman (May 23, 2006)

The recent exciting news about Flower that I'veshared on another section of the forum, and thus thought it would besilly to post the same exact info here.....
http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=13575&amp;forum_id=1

It's concerning little Flower's gender. :bunnydance::sunshine:


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (May 24, 2006)

you sure got some cuuuuuuuuuuuuuuute buns there. 

Hey just a bit off topic. where in the world did you find big bags of zip ties/cable ties.


----------



## maherwoman (May 24, 2006)

*We got our big bag of 1000 zip ties at Fry'sElectronics for around $20.  If you don't have aFry's in your neck of the woods, let me know. 

P.S. Thanks for the compliment on my bunnies. 

SweetPeasMommie wrote: *


> you sure got some cuuuuuuuuuuuuuuute buns there.
> 
> Hey just a bit off topic. where in the world did you find big bags of zip ties/cable ties.


----------



## maherwoman (May 24, 2006)

Flower had SO MUCH FUN tonight. We lether out for about two hours tonight, and she has so muchfun!! She even got to the point of doing Dead BunnyFlops. 

We hadn't let her out yet, because she just wasn't comfortable beingout, but tonight, she was my little brave girl!! 

She even chinned me three times!! It was so cute...and such an honor!! :bunnydance:

We did our usual opening-of-the-cage for Maisie, too, but she onlywanted to come out for like ten minutes, then went into her upstairspart of her cage and fell asleep. 

But all in all, we had a fun night! :bunnydance:


----------



## maherwoman (May 29, 2006)

Thought I would continue on compiling things about my sweet Flower...

Here's the thread of posted pictures of my Lovely girl.

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=13649&amp;forum_id=1

Enjoy!


----------



## maherwoman (May 30, 2006)

Hey...a couple of details I had neglected to mention before...

1. When Flower was out yesterday (pictures we took duringwhich are getting picked up tomorrow morning, btw!!), she did a DeadBunny Flop RIGHT next to my leg and knocked out. It was soprecious...she was so comfortable she let me pet her while she waslaying there. 

2. We gave Flower a blanket today, and she's justTHRILLED. We even got a picture of her on her Blankey...it'sgonna turn out SO CUTE!! When she went back into her cageafter playing with me, I put it in her upstairs, and she's beensleeping on it ever since! It's so cute!! She dugaround in it, and licked it, and everything...just like Maisie did withhers. We're going to go out probably tomorrow and buy anotherone for Maisie and just wash them if/when they pee on them.When Maisie peed on hers, I just thought that was it for Blankey, butit occurred to me today, I should just wash it (don't know why itdidn't occur to me before...lol)...so that's what we'll do. 

3. Earlier when Flower was out, she chinned the heck outtame!! She chinned my knee while I was sitting "Indian Style"on the floor. It was so cute!! I'm owned now...notthat I wasn't before.

4. We've come to realize how happy little Flower gets withthe simplest little things. We give her a blankey, and everytime she's over in the corner where it is, she can't help but binkeyall over the cage, even sideways!! It's so adorable how happysomething so simple made her. 

Life is so wonderful with our babies!! 

:bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## maherwoman (May 30, 2006)

Here are more pictures of my sweet Flower. We took them the night before last. Enjoy!!

A couple of her playing with her Blankey











"I'm really tall!!!!"





By me and my six-year-old daughter...





Graze, graze, graze...munch, munch, munch...mmmmmm





"See, I make good poops, Mommy!!"






And my favorite of the bunch...my Flower relaxing after all that running around. 





I will be starting a Bunny Blog about Miss Maisie next.


----------



## peapoo_bunny (May 30, 2006)

cuteness overload!!!:faint:


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (May 31, 2006)

Awwwww she is so cute. I just love the blackeyeliner on her eyes and the brown stripe going down her back. she iscute.:bunnydance:


----------



## nose_twitch (May 31, 2006)

What an adorable little fluffball! :inlove:


----------



## maherwoman (Jul 12, 2006)

So, the day of the 10th, Flower decided to join in the cord chewing club. LOL!!

We left for a bit, and came back to discover that our office line had no dial tone. We switched the buns' cages around, and hadn't thought about having to do anything for the cords there. In fact, we hadn't even realized that they were within reach of her cage...but I guess they were!

The funny thing is that those cords were there with Maisie's cage, too, but I guess (aside from her recent inclination for chewing the handbroom as its punishment for having taken away the shreddies and such in her cage) Maisie just doesn't have the inclination for chewing cords. Who knows? 

Ultimately, we will from here on out be sure that (a) the cords are out-of-reach and (b) their cages have more of that wire mesh we have on them to prevent the kitties being able to put their paws in the bun cages.

Between Flower chewing the phone cord clear off, her also chewing a bit on the fan's electrical cord (thankfully on the neutral side), and Maisie's having to go to the vet for having eating a good helping of plastic handbroom bristles, I feel like quite the irresponsible bunny mama!!

*sigh* 

You can read about Maisie's not-so-happy adventure here:

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=14684&forum_id=1

All I can say is that the good thing about all this is the fact that they're learning experiences, and not ones that ended in tragedy. :?

Hugs to you all!!


----------



## Spring (Jul 12, 2006)

There's a club!:shock:Oh no, I better hide all evidence of this to Pebbles.. she'd join in an instance .

Poor Maise with the broom! I'm just reading the thread now. We all have our "oops" days, so you're not a Bad mama, not even CLOSE!

:hug:Give the girls a nice hug from me and my girls!


----------



## maherwoman (Jul 12, 2006)

*Thank you so much. I really feel like I just missed the dang bus the past few days with all this insane chewing! LOL!!

Thank you so much for the hugs...Maisie really needed some love. Poor girl...what a hard day she's had!! Heck, hard COUPLA days! I love her so much. Isn't it amazing how times like those just serves to magnify your love for your baby so much? The dr had all sorts of compliments for my Maisie, too...she's such a beauty! 

Oh, P.S...Flower said that Pebbles is more than welcome to join!  I can't imagine how huge the club would be!! 

Spring wrote: *


> There's a club!:shock:Oh no, I better hide all evidence of this to Pebbles.. she'd join in an instance .
> 
> Poor Maise with the broom! I'm just reading the thread now. We all have our "oops" days, so you're not a Bad mama, not even CLOSE!
> 
> :hug:Give the girls a nice hug from me and my girls!


----------



## Spring (Jul 12, 2006)

:shock:NOO!! Now I don't have any excuses to tell her not to join. I told Pebbles that the club was full.. err and it's still full? Right? 

I know. When Pepsi is sick, it just strenghtens our bond. Everytime she gets over being sick, I can't imagine life without her.With that said, I'm going to go give the girls another cuddle. 

Hope Masie will feel better soon! .


----------



## maherwoman (Jul 12, 2006)

Aww...how sweet!! Now I know how you feel! 

Hugs and love to your babies!


----------



## maherwoman (Jul 19, 2006)

Thought I should post a little update on my cutie. Sorry, guys, no updated pictures yet, though I have to admit that you'll be VERY surprised when I do get them! She's grown so much!!!

So, the other day we bought Flower a little stuffed toy pig (no hard pieces on him at all, stitched eyes and nose), and she's just fallen in LOVE with him! The night I put him in her cage, I had him act like he was bathing her head, and she just love it! Ever since, I'll catch her bathing him every now and then (just short little spurts, two or three licks at a time), and she sleeps next to him most of the time. It's so cute!!

Yesterday, when she was out of her cage with me, I brought him out of her cage, and she went over, put her head down, like she wanted some bathing, and instead of waiting, went right into plopping down next to him, closing her eyes, and she fell right asleep! It was so cute!! Judging by that, it seems my baby has bonded with her little piggy! I haven't thought of a name for him yet, but I suppose I should now that he's such a part of the family! 

What a cutie!!


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Jul 19, 2006)

*maherwoman wrote: *


> Thought I should post a little update on my cutie. Sorry, guys, no updated pictures yet, though I have to admit that you'll be VERY surprised when I do get them! She's grown so much!!!
> 
> So, the other day we bought Flower a little stuffed toy pig (no hard pieces on him at all, stitched eyes and nose), and she's just fallen in LOVE with him! The night I put him in her cage, I had him act like he was bathing her head, and she just love it! Ever since, I'll catch her bathing him every now and then (just short little spurts, two or three licks at a time), and she sleeps next to him most of the time. It's so cute!!
> 
> ...





> My Abby had a teddy bear named Flower.


----------



## daisy052104 (Jul 23, 2006)

Holly has a little puppy dog that I leave in her cage with her. Every now and then she is trying to toss it. That's about the only interaction I've seen her have with it. She will groom it after a while but only after she's tried to toss the puppy. I say they're make up kisses.


----------



## maherwoman (Jul 24, 2006)

Aww...that's cute...she looks so happy with her friend. 
*
SweetPeasMommie wrote:*


> > My Abby had a teddy bear named Flower.


----------



## maherwoman (Jul 24, 2006)

That's so cute. We've had such a nice time watching Flower interact with her new little friend. Seems the longer he's around, the more she grooms him, and I see her ever now and then putting her head under his mouth asking him to groom her. She loves laying next to him (especially if he's spent a while in the freezer)...it's so cute to see her so happy to have her little friend. 

When she comes out, I have him chase her around a little, and she sort of starts to chase him. I think she's still learning bunny games and companionship things, since she's so young. 

My Flower is such a cutie!
*
daisy052104 wrote: *


> Holly has a little puppy dog that I leave in her cage with her. Every now and then she is trying to toss it. That's about the only interaction I've seen her have with it. She will groom it after a while but only after she's tried to toss the puppy. I say they're make up kisses.


----------



## maherwoman (Oct 16, 2006)

I have new pictures of the buns, but for somereason the site I use to upload pictures if having trouble.I'll have to try again later on...but I can't wait to show youguys!!


----------



## naturestee (Oct 16, 2006)

I want pictures! :waiting:


----------



## maherwoman (Oct 16, 2006)

Okay, it's working!! YAY!!

Here we go!

I thought I would start with some comparison photoes, then and now, to show how much my little Flower HoneyBun has grown.

The first photo in each comparison is from either Feb or May of this year, the second photo from yesterday.

Enjoy!

A kiss for Mommy, then:





A kiss for Mommy, now:





Flower standing next to an NIC panel, then:





Flower standing next to an NIC panel, now (she's not even fully standing, hehe):





Flower with us, then:





Flower with us, now:





And the best, most accurate comparison of all...

Flower next to an NIC panel, then (what a scrawny little cutie!):





Flower next to an NIC panel, now (just LOOK how much she's GROWN!):





Next post will be full of "just for fun" photos.


----------



## maherwoman (Oct 16, 2006)

Okay, here are some that are just cute and fun...

This is Flower after I've scratched between her ears (and put them a little floppy)...





Here's Flower and her friend, Mr. Piggy





Here's Flower bathing him





And what animal friendship would be complete without a little butt-sniffing? Hehe!





And here's one that I thought was just plain pretty





Hope you enjoyed them!


----------



## HoneyPot (Oct 17, 2006)

I just wanted to tell you that Flower's furquality has improved SO MUCH from the initial pictures. Sheis lucky to have such a good caringhome.

 Great pics.

__________
Nadia


----------



## maherwoman (Oct 17, 2006)

Aww...thank you so much, HoneyPot! Welove her like crazy, and she loves us as much right back!She's so affectionate and loves just hanging out with us. 

She's such a little gem...we're so proud to have her, and I'm sothankful my husband saw her outside my neighbor's house when hedid. She sure needed love...and she's got it in abundance,let me tell ya! 

It's funny...with cats, they decide eventually that they've had enoughlove. With Flower...she just soaks it up unending.I think she could happily spend her entire life as a bunny puddlegettin' love. 

She's such a wonderful success story for how strong bunnies are, andwhat a strong sense of survival they have.  She'smy little tough girl! Tough girl with a soft heart.


----------



## Haley (Oct 17, 2006)

Aww she has gotten big!! She looks so beautifuland healthy. You can see such a difference from when you first broughther home. Youre such a good mommy. Shes so lucky to have found you.

I dont know if Ive asked you this before, but have you ever tried bonding the two?


----------



## maomaochiu (Oct 17, 2006)

Oh, flower is so cute and playful. ibet she likes the stuffed animal. my bun maomaochiu loves histoo. he constantly checks it out. soooo cute!


----------



## maherwoman (Oct 18, 2006)

I indeed have not tried to bond them, as neitherof them is yet spayed, and I just don't want to attempt it while Maisieis so agressive with her hormones. 

I think it'd be okay to try to bond them once she's spayed, though, andI see the hormones weaning away. I even think it'd be okay ifFlower wasn't yet spayed...she's so incredibly social. ThinkI'll wait until both are spayed...but it's tempting!

Thanks for the Flower compliments...she's such a sweetie...can't helpbut love her. I've been wondering if she was getting a tadoverweight, but I won't worry about that for a bit...I'm still ecstaticto see her eat.  Sometimes when she has a stalkof hay in her mouth, she holds her chin high in the air with this proudlittle look on her face...it's really adorable. I think she'sreally proud of her nice home, and wishes to show that meanie that usedto own her just how healthy and happy she is now.

 I love my babies...
*
Haley wrote: *


> Aww she has gotten big!! Shelooks so beautiful and healthy. You can see such a difference from whenyou first brought her home. Youre such a good mommy. Shes so lucky tohave found you.
> 
> I dont know if Ive asked you this before, but have you ever tried bonding the two?


----------



## naturestee (Oct 18, 2006)

Wow! Look at how big she's grown! She looks great!


----------



## maherwoman (Oct 18, 2006)

Thank you! Yes, she's very proud of how beautiful she's become. 

Of course, Mommy knew all along that she was beautiful.


----------



## maherwoman (Oct 18, 2006)

Thought I would post a few more Flowerpictures.  She's always out for so long, versusMaisie's usual preference of only twenty minutes (she goes back intoher cage and fully lays down and falls asleep)...we get so many more ofher than Maisie. 

So, without further ado...more Flower fun! 

"Can I get in here??"






This was our attempt to get a frontal shot of what her ears look likewhen she's all alert...however, she was looking toward the side of theframe at me. Hehe..you can kinda get the idea, though it'snot nearly as cute as a frontal...she's just ALL ears when she's likethis, hehe! 





Here we were trying to portray what we call "Farmer Bunny"...when theyhave a piece of hay sticking out of their mouth. _Almost _got it...hehe!





I thought this one was cute because she's reminding me that she's tallenough (and a good enough jumper) that she could go RIGHT over thatfence. Hehe!





Thought this one was funny because we caught her on film sniffing my daughter's butt...hehe!





And this one is a slight snuggle with Mama...please ignore Mama's belly...:?





Enjoy!


----------



## Haley (Oct 19, 2006)

Gorgeous pics!

Shes a brave girl, going out on that wood floor. My boys wont set foot on anything slippery! 

Such a good girl


----------



## maherwoman (Oct 20, 2006)

Aww...I'm sure that's the main reason Maisiedoesn't come out for long...although at our last place (carpeted), shecame out about that much, too. Hard to tell.


----------



## cheryl (Oct 20, 2006)

Wow! Flower sure has grown up and what abeautiful girl she is,geez i remember when you rescued her,now it seemslike ages since you have had her,she looks so happy and content,howcould she not though with all the love you guys give her



cheryl


----------



## maherwoman (Oct 20, 2006)

Aww, thanks, Cheryl!! We love her sooo much, she's our little Flower Petal. 

She's so precious and sweet, we can't help but love her! 

Yes, I feel like I've had her forever...though I still smile when I seeher eating with that proud look she gets on her facesometimes. Makes me so happy to see her so healthy and happy,when she almost missed out on what a happy life a bunny is _supposed_to have. I was told she wouldn't have lasted another weekwith the condition she was living in. 

I'm so happy everyday that I have her. Her and her sister, Maisie, are so wonderful! 

I am truly blessed...


----------



## cheryl (Oct 20, 2006)

I understand Rosie what you mean when you see Flower eating happily and just basically enjoying herself.

I was the same with Tobi,he was one of my rescues and he washomeless,he was roaming the streets until he landed on my lawn and icaught him and took him inside and gave him something to eat,he wasvery nervous so i left him alone to eat but i stood at the doorway andwatched him eat,he was so hungry,but ya know i felt my heart skip abeat just to see him eating,watching a hungry animal eat is just thesaddest thing but can feel so happy at the same time



So yeah,i can connect with you there



Flower sure was a lucky little gal



cheryl


----------



## maherwoman (Oct 21, 2006)

Aww...thank you! 

From your story, I'd have to say that Tobi was quite lucky aswell! How wonderful to just happen to be on yourlawn. What a wonderful chance! 

I've really enjoyed watching Flower get healthy...her fur gettingshinier and whiter. We actually noticed today that she'swhiter than our white walls! What a cutie! Sheactually makes the walls look a bit yellow!!

It was cute with rescuing her, too, because we brought her home and puther in a large cat carrier. She was so tiny, and so happy,she was doing full-on binkies in the carrier!! I would swearthat she ate for a week straight. She still drinks atremendous amount (about 12oz a day), and eats a LOT of hay, but she'sgotten normal in her pellet intake. 

That's my baby!! She was about six weeks old when we found her, and is now about seven months old now. 
*
cheryl13 wrote: *


> I understand Rosie whatyou mean when you see Flower eating happily and just basically enjoyingherself.
> 
> I was the same with Tobi,he was one of my rescues and he washomeless,he was roaming the streets until he landed on my lawn and icaught him and took him inside and gave him something to eat,he wasvery nervous so i left him alone to eat but i stood at the doorway andwatched him eat,he was so hungry,but ya know i felt my heart skip abeat just to see him eating,watching a hungry animal eat is just thesaddest thing but can feel so happy at the same time
> 
> ...


----------



## cheryl (Oct 21, 2006)

*maherwoman wrote: *


> Aww...thank you!
> 
> From your story, I'd have to say that Tobi was quite lucky aswell! How wonderful to just happen to be on yourlawn. What a wonderful chance! *
> *


Yeah Tobi sure was lucky that my son went outside that night to getsomething from the car and he comes running inside saying "mum..mumthere is a rabbit out the front,i quickly went outside to have a lookand there he was this little netherland dwarf,we tried to capture himthat night but it was just impossible,i had to give up in the end as itwas nearing 1:00am in the morning,but i woke the next morning to findhim on my front lawn still,i was worried for him being out there,iwatched as he ran onto the road and a car was heading his way,i put myhands over my face and said "ohh noo" but the car missed him,i had togo get Sunshine to coax him to me,he came and i snatched him up and wasi ever so relieved! his coat was awful and dull looking.My sisterthinks that someone knew i had bunnies and just dumped him of near myhouse,because it still seems very strange to me,but he is just thehappiest little guy now



Well little flower power is also a very lucky little girl,i know thatyou love her sooo much as well as Maisie,it's just amazing how muchhappiness a bunny can bring to someone's life



cheryl


----------



## maherwoman (Oct 22, 2006)

I agree...bunnie are truly wonderful littlefriends.  They make you feel like the luckiestperson alive. 

Wow...sweet little Tobi sure got a wonderful home. I'm gladFlower and Tobi were happened upon when they were, and got loving homesin the end. From such struggle and unhappiness to just purebliss...what a wonderful thing! 

Hugs to you and yours!!

Rosie*


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Dec 4, 2006)

MUST. have. updated pictures of little miss Flower!


----------



## maherwoman (Feb 3, 2007)

Before I post our new pictures (yes, they&#39;re in the computer, and I just have to get them resized, uploaded, and post the link for ya&#39;ll)...

I thought I would mention something I observed the other day:

If you look at the stripe on Flower&#39;s back, it looks like a bunny (facing the left), jumping up in the air. The ears together and on the right, two front paws on the left, and you can&#39;t see it in this pic, but it looks like two hind legs below together...kinda like a bunny taking off in flight. It&#39;s SO CUTE!!! :D
[b]
maherwoman wrote: [/b][quote]
"Can I get in here??"
[img]http://i11.tinypic.com<WBR>/2vjpkp3.jpg


[/quote]


----------



## maherwoman (Feb 3, 2007)

So, without further ado, here are the pictures from the other night!! 

This is Flower starting to stretch up and get a sniff of Trixie while she&#39;s eating her food...





And, of course, Flower trying to sniff Trixie&#39;s butt...hehe!!





And then, she goes and sniffs my daughter&#39;s butt, HEHE!!





"MY box!!"





"Who&#39;s in here??" (We block off the front of Maisie&#39;s cage when the other two girls are out because Maisie gets really stressed when she sees they&#39;re out.)





"Can I go around??"





Look at these EARS!!





Binky shot attempt #1





Binky shot attempt #2





_Almost _got the binky shot!!





More in the next post...


----------



## Spring (Feb 3, 2007)

:happydance

Almost picture time! (EDIT) IT IS PICTURE TIME!

What a cute little marking! I love it! Never noticed it before!


----------



## Haley (Feb 3, 2007)

haha. I had to edit mine, as well because you posted the pics right when I commented!

I can see the bunny on flower&#39;s back! How cute!

And I love the new pics, shes getting so big!


----------



## maherwoman (Feb 3, 2007)

Now, for just a couple more Flower pictures...

Flower & Trixie sniffing noses through the cage:






And another of the same:





Hope you like &#39;em!!


----------



## Spring (Feb 3, 2007)

OMG! OMG!

:faint:

Flower is drop dead gorgeous! What a difference from when she was a little baby! AND LOOK AT THAT DEWLAP! My sweet little girl has really grown up!  Aww. Those pictures have been well worth the wait!  And Trixie!  I hope there&#39;s more from her! 

You really have beautiful girls there Rosie!

I need to take a trip down to California to see this little ladies!

:bunnyheart


----------



## maherwoman (Feb 3, 2007)

Aww...thank you!! She&#39;s quite the beauty...I love her markings, and those EARS are something I really admire...quite impressive. My sweet girl has turned into a little (well, not really _little_) lady!!


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 3, 2007)

:bunnydance:cute


----------



## NZminilops (Feb 3, 2007)

:shock2:

Flower has grown into such a stunning rabbit! She is seriously very beautiful, I'm speachless! :hearts


----------



## Blyre (Feb 3, 2007)

I've followed Flower's story from the beginningand I have to say that you've done a wonderful job in providing her asafe and loving home. 

Blyre


----------



## naturestee (Feb 3, 2007)

Oh wow she's so big now! And I lovethe pics of her sniffing Trixie. Hopefully that means thatbonding will be easy!


----------



## maherwoman (Feb 3, 2007)

Aww...thanks so much, guys. I love my sweet girl...

She's really blossomed into a beautiful girl. I think I'vesaid that before, but it's so true. It's been such a joywatching her grow up, knowing how she wouldn't have had that chance hadmy husband not seen her that day. 

And she's such a joy, too...what a blessing! I can't get overhow beautiful she's become...and she's got a sweetness to match, too!

And that dewlap...she wins the prize for having the biggest one in thehouse!  She looks quite regal when she's layingdown, and I see her profile with that big, beautiful dewlap.It really adds a lady-likeness to her...and reminds me that my baby isgrowing up. 

And the markings around her eyes...I just love them! Thereare so many different colors there...gray, honey, brown...I just loveto gaze at those eyes.  And then you've got thehalf-deep-brown/half-ice-blue right eye...mesmorizing all byitself! 

Can you tell that I love my girls?

:inlove:

I could just go on and on...


----------



## maherwoman (Feb 3, 2007)

Aww...thank you...I've worked really hard to besure that she feels safe and loved. From Day One, I've beenreally conscious of her environment and how she was doing.She's really gone from a bunny that was malnourished, scared, and justdying for SOME form of care...to a bunny that's a good weight (andmaybe even a little chunky, hehe), got a great coat of sterling whitefur, and is SO friendly and sweet! She does remember nothaving all this, though, which I hope in time will change. Ican see in some things that she does that her ultimate fear is thatshe'll do something bad and we'll "get rid" of her. At first,she just wouldn't make ANY mess, she was afraid that if she did, shewould have to leave. And then it was being crazy...well, shegot over that...she crashes around in those shreddies just like Maisie,now! Now, I've been working on her getting used to beingtouched aside from petting...and that'll take longer than anything, Isuspect.

But, it's okay...I'll take it all in her time. We're in NO rush here...

Anyway, she's quite a good example of how an animal can go from beingso close to death, to fighting and surviving despite herpast. She's come such a long way...I really admire herstrength and courage...and her ability to love so completely aftergoing through so much.

I love my babies...they're each so amazing...
*
Blyre wrote: *


> I've followed Flower's storyfrom the beginning and I have to say that you've done a wonderful jobin providing her a safe and loving home.
> 
> Blyre


----------



## maherwoman (Feb 10, 2007)

My poor itty bitty...she had a rough day today!

We had to take Flower on over to the BunnyLuv bunny shelter near us, sothey could help me out with trimming her nails (see below thread):
http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=18208&amp;forum_id=1

So, we got there, and the moment that carrier door opened, FlowerSPRINTED!! She had the lady (sweet lady named Cindy) chasingher around...and of course Flower had to go straight for the huge pileof hay outside the grooming room they have there.Hehe!! My poor itty bitty tried to make a break for it!

So, Cindy finally got her back in her arms, and sat down to take a lookat her...said she looked really good and healthy. Poor Flowerwas shaking as Cindy trimmed her claws...and when she offered for me togive it a shot, Flower took off again!! Again into thehay...again with Cindy chasing after her!!

After Cindy got a hold of her again, she mentioned that she was totallyfine with doing the other two feet, and I said that I really thoughtthat would be best this time...hehe! Poor Flower...shook thewhole time, and when it came to trim that final claw, she REALLY foughtit!! My poor Sweetie!!  I hated to seeher so miserable, but once the trimming was over, she calmed down quitea lot.

So, then Cindy got out the grooming comb (she used a flea comb so shecould REALLY get out the shedded hair), and Flower settled down for agood combing. Cindy literally got out enough fur that I SWEARshe could have outfitted a dwarf bunny!! I couldn't believeit!! And it was so soft, you couldn't feel it wasthere! 

When she was all done, Flower's fur looked amazing...I've GOT to pickup a flea comb and grooming brush (she finished with a soft bristlebrush) of my own, with how beautiful that made her fur!

Don't get me wrong...she was already my beautiful girl..but thatgrooming really made her SHINE!! (Cindy also checked out andcleaned her scent glands, which were quite clean already...my goodgirl!!)

So, my girl's all clean and shiny...nice trimmed claws (which, thoughshe's still giving me the evil eye, I think she was very relieved tojump onto her levels without nails in the way). And she'seven softer than she was before...as if I really believed it waspossible!!! 

Not only that, but the whole time we were there, my daughter spent timewith all the bunnies they have currently, and sat down and spent lotsof time petting all the bunnies in the bunny pen. I thinkthey really loved spending time with her! Then my girl wentaround and helped everyone that needed a hand...I was so proud ofher! 

At the end of our time there, we bought three bags of apple branches,three willow balls, and some veggie bags (which are reusable bags theysell there that help keep your bunnies' veggies fresher forlonger). I figured that since the grooming was free, theleast we could do was buy some things as a donation-typething.  It was completely fine with me!They've got so many WONDERFUL things for bunnies there...I could havebought three of everything!! 

Oh! Also...I mentioned that we hadn't spayed Flower or Maisieyet due to costs ($250 is a bit steep), and she said that we shouldcall up the vet they (and she herself uses for her own buns) use thereat the shelter, and see about getting the two girls spayed on a daythat they offer discounts on spaying and neutering. She saidit's a LOT cheaper, and that she really loves the vet (Dr. ChuckMisetich...he's on the rabbit-savvy vet list here). So, I'llbe calling on Monday, and hopefully learning that the price is muchbetter, so we can do this sooner and get the girls bonded!

Oh! That's another thing! Cindy told me that whenwe're ready to bond the three girls, we can just bring all three ofthem in, and they'll help me out 100% on the bonding! It'sgreat, because we really don't have a good-sized neutral space here,and I could really use their help! In fact, there was a manthat came in that had dropped off his 10 (yes, I said TEN) bunnies toget bonded...and eight out of ten had bonded nicely...and they werestill working on the final two. Sounds like things are goingto work out so nicely for my girls! I've been soworried...but now I've found their solution. 

I just love BunnyLuv...they're really great!  Irecommend them to ANYONE. You just can't beat grooming,bonding, nail-trimming, etc. for FREE...and with such sweetpeople!! Now I wanna take in Trixie and Maisie for grooming(Trix doesn't need nail-trimming..she got that right before she came tome)...they're wonderful!! 

So, though I'm now totally exhausted (I couldn't fall asleep untilabout 3:30am due to thinking about things), it was so wonderful andWELL worth it! 

:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:

Oh, I almost forgot to add!! They weighed Flower while wewere there, and it turns out, she weighs 6lbs 10oz! Can youbelieve it? She looks SO MUCH BIGGER...I was shocked andalmost checked to be sure the scale was working right! :shock:


----------



## naturestee (Feb 11, 2007)

Wow, BunnyLuv is really cool! That'sawesome that there's a vet who does discount days. Now we canget down to bonding that much sooner- and you'll have experiencedhelp. Very cool!

And Flower is much smaller than I thought she'd be!:shock:


----------



## maherwoman (Feb 11, 2007)

I KNOW!!! I kept asking her if the scale was broken!! :shock:

Yeah, I feel so much better about future bonding now...with their help,it should be sooo much easier than I thought. It's nice thatI don't have to figure it out all on my own.


----------



## maherwoman (Feb 17, 2007)

Okay, I know I said I wouldn't be online today,but I caught a GREAT video or two of Flower, and wanted to post a linkto them. (You can also check out the other videos on myprofile, if you'd like.)

Enjoy!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-77GgMYR9NI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-77GgMYR9NI[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FaDx3zxd2fc[/ame]

Of course, you might wanna wait a few minutes before checking out thevideos, as they might not be totally on the site just yet.But...enjoy when they do!


----------



## maherwoman (Feb 17, 2007)

Yet another video of the amazing Flower!!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-HEwKFOCKnQ[/ame]

Hope you like them!!

Like I said, give them time to actually be on the site. Forsome reason, they take a while to be available to the public.

Hugs!!

Rosie &amp; The Girls :bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Feb 28, 2007)

I lOVE the binkie video! Your talkingis the funny part. My son says it sounds just like me and myhusband was like So there's more of em just like you out there,huh?HaHa. Keep those vids comin'! I loveem! Flower does look like a really good size in the vidtoo. She's real purdy.


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 6, 2007)

You got a camara so wheres are pictures?


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 6, 2007)

Okay, guys...I've created a Bunny Blog for allof my babies (I'll also be putting in pictures of the kitties now andthen, as they're my babies, too!)...and here's the link! 

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=19524&amp;forum_id=6


----------

